# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) (i-mate/pocket pc/htc)Windows Mobile  برنامج Locker v2.0.4لحماية الكمبيوتر من التطفل

## salihmob

Locker لتأمين أجهزة الكمبيوتر  * برنامج Locker بيقفل لك سطح المكتب وبيمنع وصول اى شخص من 
الدخول الى جهاز الكمبيوتر طول فترة غيابك    حجم البرنامج : 230 ك  
توافق البرنامج : win all 
إصدار البرنامج : 2.0.4 
أسم البرنامج : Locker v2.0.4 
ترخيص البرنامج : مجانى 100%100.   البرنامج جميل وصغير الحجم سهل الاستخدام لا يحتاج الى تسطيب .  طريقة الاستخدام:
لتأمين الكمبيوتر 
افتح البرنامج
اكتب كلمة مرور "لاتنساها"
أضغط الزر Lock Windows
لن يتمكن اى شخص من الدخول على كمبيوترك بدون كلمة المرور لفتح الكمبيوتر 
اكتب كلمة المرور 
أضغط الزر Unlock Windows*   *البرنامج بالرفقات*  *  *

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور حبيبي

----------


## gsm4maroc

بارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------

